# Fire Riser Location within New Room



## glzath (Mar 8, 2016)

Figured while I'm waiting to hear back from the AHJ, I'd post the question here, too.

IBC 2009 basis.

As part of an industrial addition/alteration project the client has asked for a new 3,200 SF S-1 storage room to be added. The location of the room would end up enclosing three existing fire risers at the back (outside wall) of the new room. As it stands now, you can enter the building, immediately turn right and go 30 feet along the exterior wall to get to the risers which are out in the open; not in a riser room. With the new storage room there would be a tripling of the distance to get to the risers with no clear path.

1. Can the risers be located in the back of the new room, open to that space or will they need their own secondary riser room?

or

2. Will the new storage room need to be designed so as to not enclose the risers and leave their access as it currently stands?

Thanks in advance,

Gary


----------



## cda (Mar 8, 2016)

Code is silent

Up to ahj requirements or wants

NOW, with that said you are not setting the new addition on top of any underground fire sprinkler pipe,, are you??

Also will the fire department connection stay in the same place??


----------



## glzath (Mar 8, 2016)

Existing risers to remain as is and are on the East exterior wall. New addition going on South wall 120' away. Will verify, though.

Thanks for the insight.


----------



## cda (Mar 8, 2016)

And not on top of any pipe?


----------



## north star (Mar 11, 2016)

*+ + + +*

glzath,

See Section 509, in the `09 IFC, for identification of your fire equipment locations

[ i.e. - approved signage  ].

Also, ...are there plans to install an entrance door directly to the Fire Riser Room

from the exterior rather than navigating on the interior ?

*+ + + +*


----------

